# The Voynich Manuscript



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 1, 2014)

Voynich manuscript - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

And google images of it.


----------



## Grandma (Sep 3, 2014)

My first guess would be that it's a medieval hoax, a phony Book of Spells to be planted on likely suspects in witch hunts in order to "prove" their guilt.


----------

